

Ask HN: A Process Definition to Implementation Software - digamber_kamat

Does anybody know if there exists any such software which can do following tasks?<p>1. A Person defines a process in the organization through flowcharts. This is a very high level and abstract definition of the process.<p>2. The software takes this flowchart as input and as a output generates a web application that is nothing but a electronic version of the process.<p>I am running a business which can be run effectively only if the I get my internal processes defined right. Where the application should reach first, who should scrutinies it, who need to authorize it before it reaches a particular department etc. I know all this but dont want to invest in hiring developers and explaining it to them, they in variably screw it up.
======
teyc
Yes, it's called BPM (Business Process Management) and Workflow Engines. There
are some open source ones as well.

